# salvini cichlid with no red belly...



## kfwoo (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

I got a salvini cichlid from Lucky 2 month ago, it is about 3 inch now. Just wondering when will the red shows up in the belly area. My salvini doesn't have any red at all, and i have seen some that is less than 2inch and already have red on them(from other shops). 

I did some research online, my salvini has black spot on the gill cover and black on the dorsal fin, so it is a female rite? but i thought female should have more red on them...so is it possible that it is a male?

i want to get another one of opposite gender.

Thanks


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey fellow new world cichlid person.

Often you will find Salvinis with little or no red coloration when they are immature. It happens sometimes. Your best bet to sex your fish is a very sharp picture and a post on cichlid-forum.com where there will be a dozen salvini keepers who can check for you.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with AM, some cichlids will wait until the last minute to show mature adult colour. And it takes experience to see the sex when they are immature. sometimes its just impossible. (species depending)


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> I agree with AM, some cichlids will wait until the last minute to show mature adult colour. And it takes experience to see the sex when they are immature. sometimes its just impossible. (species depending)


On the upshot though, if you have a sufficiently deficient social life, you can eventually come to the point where you can sex a large variety of cichlids just by looking at their face and being able to diferenciate male from female facial features. It makes you feel special in a very nerdy way. It'd be nicer to have a social life though.


----------



## kfwoo (Mar 15, 2010)

lol, thanks for your info.. i will wait until it show some color..


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe its just stressed. Could be incorrect water conditions etc.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> On the upshot though, if you have a sufficiently deficient social life, you can eventually come to the point where you can sex a large variety of cichlids just by looking at their face and being able to diferenciate male from female facial features. It makes you feel special in a very nerdy way. It'd be nicer to have a social life though.


Lol indeed AM.


----------

